

MVC like? I prefer the MVHC: Model View Hack Controller - wslh

In the Garden of Eden an MVC like architectural pattern was used, but after many thousands years we need a specific place for the Hacks.<p>Do you agree?
======
Rust
Isn't that what building in a plugin or extension pattern enables?

------
headros
No

